# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  Perforated plaster draft issue

## matBuild

Hi, 
We have just completed our new home and we've found we have some issues with drafts. The main room has a high cathedral ceiling, due to reverb concerns we installed perforated plaster panels in this area (6mm round holes as found here - https://www.gyprock.com.au/Documents...nge-201605.pdf) .  The panels work great at reducing the amount of reverb in that room, however they are causing an issue since they allow air to move inside from the roof cavity. 
In an ideal world this wouldn't be an issue since the ceiling has a layer or R3.5 batts on top but many of these have been moved by electricians or are just slipping due to the slope of the ceiling (32.5 degrees).  
I want to get in there and remedy the situation but I want to make sure the solution will be airtight. I was thinking rigid XPS foam panels but the ceiling manhole is 600x600 and the truss spacing is 900(ish) so that won't work without a lot of joints. To make things harder, the area only has a small amount of headspace 1.2m tapering to .4m at the peak. 
Does anyone have any good experiences with blanket type insulation that can be handled and rolled out easily? It would be good to use rolled insulation so that it stays in one piece. I was thinking to then cover whatever I put in with the existing batts for additional R value.  
Cheers
Mat

----------

